# allergies to all vaccines?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My male chi is allergic to ALL vaccinations he has deathly reactions. We (me and the vet) have tried many different ways of administering them. We've split them in 2 seperate vaccines and also administered a shot of benedryl 10-15mins b4 the vaccine and he still gets hives all over and blows up the reaction wasn't AS BAD when the benedryl was given b4 the shot but he still got hives all over his body it is so terrible I feel so bad for him he scratches to the point of bleeding I give him benedryl tablets as well but doesn;t make the itchies go away I gave him a cold bath and it helped a little with the itching. Since he just got his vaccine it's good for 3 years but I decided to never get anymore vaccines for him it's just way to risky. Someone told me to contact a natural path kinda thing for pets. I don;t even know where to find one of those. Has anyone else had trouble with their chi's and vaccines if so what did you do? and are there any other alternatives? I don't want to isolate him his whole life he's only 2 yrs old I would like to be able to take him out in public to the pet store and eventually we plan to move to the country. I can show pics of how severe it is if needed I feel bad for my baby boy he has so many issues! That's why I love him even more


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't have a ton of time to write so this will not be so detailed but...
Vaccines last much longer than the 3 years they say they do. The only reason they are for 3 years, is because thats the length of testing the companies have paid to do because testing is expensive. It has been proven that vaccines have lasted upwards of 7 yrs, sometimes for the life of the dog. 
Rabies, is usually required by law, I don't know about where you live, so that is something you will need to figure out but sometimes you can get a signed note from your vet stating that your dog has a deadly reaction to it and can't be given it and they will give you a pass. If you really worry your can get titer tests done, which is a blood test to test the level of antibodies, these can tell you when you may need to vaccinate again, but even sometimes these show low/no immunity when there actually is some. 
But I voluntarily don't get my dogs vaccinated the way most vets want you to because its dangerous, and worthless.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

he got his distemper blew up so bad I was in the emergency all night with him then I literally waited for 8 months before I got his rabies shot and I ONLY did it because I didn't try with the benedryl before hand at that point and I was in desperate need of him to go to a kennel as I had to go away with my whole family for my mothers wedding and had NOBODY at all to watch him as I was gone december 25th-jan 2nd and noone could commit to the whole week because everyones busy with holidays. This is the first time I have ever had to board my pets and I will never have to ever again as we won't be al going away together again. He doesn't have any hives or anything now he had them 3 days before I was going away I gave him bendryl evry 6 hours until I had to drop him off at the kennel and the morning I was to drop him off the hives were completely gone thank god I sent his benedryl over with him and talked to them about it too. They never came back (the hives). 


I called the animal control after his first reaction and they told me that it doesn't matter if he has the rabies shot or not they don't even ask me when I renew his license. I heard about those titer tests hmmm...I mean is there any risk if I just take him on a leash to the beach or to the petstore? It's not liek I'm going to be letting him run around with other other dogs for his own safety. 


here is an example of his reaction


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Is there a risk of what? He isn't going to get rabies unless he's bitten by a rabid animal anyway. And as I said above vaccines last longer than vets and the companies say. They just didn't test them for more than 3 yrs because its expensive.

He's been vaccinated so his vaccines will most likely be valid for YEARS. 

So risk of what are you asking?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG THATS CRAZY!!! poor boy wowo wowow wow!!  dexter never had probs with vaccines..he never had reactions. he took the shots great and no vomitting just being sleepy the rest of the day. bless your male dog! hes a fighter for sure


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Poor thing...That is awful..and the vet just kept trying to push the shots? Wow..

To tell you the truth, I don't vaccinate my dogs for anything..and barely for rabies..

Read this: http://leerburg.com/vaccinosis.htm 

I've witnessed reactions first hand..as my shepherd developed bad skin allergies that made her hair fall out just after her puppy shots and it is still an ongoing battle today. 

You're dog will be fine...taking him out without shots won't make him suddenly catch all kinds of things. I despise how vets use scare tactics. Yes, there is always a risk, just like anything has a risk, but not like they try and push on you.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd NEVER vaccinate again if my dog was reacting like this...not that I givemine boosters anyway. Not only is your dogs body having to deal with the terrible reactions, there is possibly longer term damage being done to his immune system 

Look for a vet who uses homeopathy and takes a holistic approach. Just my thoughts!

x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow look art the poor wee boy , I am so sorry. I have posted on this before. My dog had reactions but not this severe. I give the IM jab on benedryl before. As he has gotten older it isn't as bad for him. There must be some sort of plan, usuing alternate vaccine or giving minimal vaccines with prophalaxis treatment of the reaction beforehand.

This must have been scary.


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

I worked for vets that did complimentary vet medicine (homeopathics, acupuncture, chiropractic, Chinese medicine as well as traditional vet medicine) and we always recommended the homeopathic 'thuja' three days before and after the vaccine to minimize vaccine reaction. There are things called "homeopathic nosodes" of vaccines that might be worth your research if you are concerned about needing a booster in the future. Unfortunately, some strains of parvo come around that are very nasty and it is in our pups best interest to booster. Try looking for a vet in your area that is certified by I.V.A.S (International Veterinary Acupuncture Society) and see if they can help you with alternative options to vaccines.

I totally agree that we over vaccinate and have posted on this before but sometimes vaccines are a necessary evil. Look into the nosodes, its worth reading about.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

~*~ Angela ~*~ said:


> Unfortunately, some strains of parvo come around that are very nasty and it is in our pups best interest to booster. Try looking for a vet in your area that is certified by I.V.A.S (International Veterinary Acupuncture Society) and see if they can help you with alternative options to vaccines.
> 
> I totally agree that we over vaccinate and have posted on this before but sometimes vaccines are a necessary evil. Look into the nosodes, its worth reading about.


Vaccines can be a necessary evil at first but most dogs really never NEED boosters, just because its a nasty strain of parvo - if the dog was vaccinated and immune to it then thats it, no need to booster. Vaccinating a dog who is already immue doesn't make it more immune, it does nothing. If you titer and see your dog has no/low immunity and you want to vaccinate fine, but otherwise most dogs keep their immunity for a LONG time. 

That being said there have been strains of parvo that attack vaccinated dogs, but there is just no helping that, things can mutate.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wow thanks for all the info I will definitely read up about the different things and make my decision. Not only did his face blow up but his whole ENTIRE body gets covered in hives and I mean every single inch of his little body even his private parts it's so sad I just wanted to cry the whole time  When he got the benedryl shot before the vaccine he got no reaction but 2 weeks later he broke out into hives so I don't know if it would be from the shot still he didn;t have anything different so I couldn't think of any other reason why he would have got them. He got the kennel cough shot up the nose too and he got so sick he had a bad cold was coughing and sneezing he sneezed everytime he exhaled and his glands were so swollen and he couldn't even walk 1 step without going into a sneezing attack he was put on antibiotics and it cleared but it was a nightmare I seriously HATE vaccines for him he is my little boyfriend it makes me sad to see him suffer. I definitly will never get him vaccines again but I willr ead up on the holistic stuff and see what I think about it all.


----------

